# Before anyone asks:



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*I* deleted the welcome RF M3 thread.

Another great feature over here. If your original intent is mired by some actions, you, as the thread's creator, can delete it. 

I deleted the thread, but do NOT withdraw my welcome. We're happy to have new members. We hope you like the people and the software. 

Now lets all try to get along.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *I* deleted the welcome RF M3 thread.
> 
> Another great feature over here. If your original intent is mired by some actions, you, as the thread's creator, can delete it.
> 
> ...


lol, probably a good move


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Let me know the next time this happens. I can edit the crap out of the thread, and then slap the perp around... 



Just kidding, but not really. Let's keep it civil around here...


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Jon said:


> Let me know the next time this happens. I can edit the crap out of the thread, and then slap the perp around...
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, but not really. Let's keep it civil around here...


Hi Jon, this is a very civil forum. That's why I'm here. Well, that and to pick the brains of people who know more about my car than I do (which is about everybody here!)

Thanks for providing it.


----------



## m3Cabrio (Jan 26, 2005)

*The cutest? I don't think so.*

I like BMW's better


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Hi Jon, this is a very civil forum. That's why I'm here. Well, that and to pick the brains of people who know more about my car than I do (which is about everybody here!)
> 
> Thanks for providing it.


You are very welcome Bob. Glad that you have been enjoying it!


----------

